# Kaley Cuoco - die süße Nase operiert



## stuftuf (31 Dez. 2014)

Penny hat die Nase voll! Aus medizinische Gründen hat sie sich die Nase operieren lassen. Mehr hier...

Kaley Cuoco: "Big Bang Theory"-Star wehrt sich gegen OP-Gerüchte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2014)

Schaaaaaaade


----------



## userforusing (11 Feb. 2015)

Gut für sie, schlimm dass viele Leute wegen sowas immer gleich ausrasten müssen. Wenn das ihr das Leben leichter macht, warum nicht.
Leider hat sie mit ihrer neuen Frisur nicht so eine gute Wahl getroffen und BBT ist dazu auch noch total langweilig geworden, nur mal so am rande...


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

soll sie doch machen was sie für richtig hält


----------



## malt (13 März 2015)

Ooohhh maaan


----------

